# Nugefan mom passed



## schleylures (Oct 3, 2010)

Will everyone say a prayer for Andy an his family,   We have learned his mother was called home by Jesus this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

Our deepest regrets to Andy and his Family. Our thoughts and prayers go out to them.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 3, 2010)

prayers have  been sent


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dear Heavenly Father, during this time of trouble and sorrow we cry to you for help and mercy. Grant, we pray You to send help from your holy sanctuary to relieve the suffering of Nugefan and all who mourn the loss of his mom. In the midst of sorrow, let thanks arise that you promise that the road leads THROUGH the valley of the shadow of death and does not end in sadness, but everlasting joy. Bring strength, peace, and comfort, as only you can give and help them to get through this dark period here on this side of the vale of tears. In Jesus' Name. Amen.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 3, 2010)

Sent from here.


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 3, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 3, 2010)

peace and comfort for you and yours brother, you all are in our prayers !


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 3, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

You and your family are in our prayers Andy.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Oct 3, 2010)

prayer's in progress  may god comfort you with the peace and understanding that only he can provide. god bless


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Very sorry to hear Andy...


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 3, 2010)

Prayers sent ,may God ease the sorrow of you and your family.


----------



## david w. (Oct 3, 2010)

sent up there.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 3, 2010)

Praying for you and your family Andy...we love you buddy.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Prayer sent for you and your family Andy.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 4, 2010)

You are in our thoughts and prayers....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy, my prayers are that the Lord our God will provide the peace and comfort that you and your family need in this dark hour. May the light of His presence brighten your path as you recall the mother that you knew, loved, and cared for for these many years. I love you, brother.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 4, 2010)

I Thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers , she had been suffering for a while and now we all know there is no suffering for her anymore ....

I sure do miss her already , I don't think you can ever be prepared even if you know death is around the corner for them ... I sure do have some great memories of her and have to thank her for just being her ....

to all that still have your Moma , go and give em a big ole hug and tell em you Love em ....I did a lot but now it doesn't seem that I did it enough ...

Thanks again everyone and many Thanks for the phone calls .... I love all of you like family ....


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sure am sorry to hear about this, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry to learn of this Andy. Prayers up for God's comfort for you and your family.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy, sorry to hear this. I will keep you and the family in my thoughts & prayers...


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy,  Prayers are sent to you and family......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry Andy.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2010)

My Condolences Andy. My Prayers are added for you and her family and friends.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy you can rest assured that you will see her again  in heaven where there will be no more pain and tears . If you need anything all you have to do is call. 
Dana


----------



## gtparts (Oct 4, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> prayer's in progress  may god comfort you with the peace and understanding that only he can provide. god bless



X2 God is never farther away than our hearts. May God grant peace and healing in this time of loss.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Done.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 4, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## messenger (Oct 4, 2010)

Prayers sent,


----------



## schleylures (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha man I love you and am thinking about you and your family. Maw Maw cried and said Thanks Again you know what she meant.  Thanks wish _ was there for you._


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 4, 2010)

Andy, we love you buddy and our prayers are with you and yours. If you need anything, you know that all you need to do is call. There is a whole bunch of folks around here who would drop everything to help.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss Andy.  You and yours are in my prayers!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2010)

As soon as I got your pm, I came to the spiritual threads and found what Wendle had started. Again I am so very sorry for the loss of your Mom. It is one of the most difficult times in a person'a life to loose their parents. I'll never stop missing my mother. Just remember those wonderful times with her and know that she knew how much you loved her, cause that's the kinda man you are Andy. If there is anything I can help with, you'll let me know. Prayers for strength and grace now and in the many months ahead. I love you and your family.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2010)

Andy, I just saw this thread, I am so sorry for you loss!!
Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just saw this, very saddened by the news.  Prayers sent.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss!!.........Thoughts, and prayers for you, and yours!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear bout this Andy  My thoughts and prayers are with yall


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 6, 2010)

You are not alone and  its not over.  We miss them when they go.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 6, 2010)

Prayers said for you and your family.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 6, 2010)

Prayers for Andy and the family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 6, 2010)

Andy, sorry for your loss. Praying for God's strength and comfort for you and your family............


----------



## speedcop (Oct 7, 2010)

our prayers and condolences are sent


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry for the loss.  Prayers sent to you and the family


----------

